
Brain Drain: Are We Evolving Stupidity? - ph0rque
http://www.amren.com/news/2014/09/brain-drain-are-we-evolving-stupidity/
======
orionblastar
Yes we let technology think and make decisions for ourselves instead of
learning for ourselves. No technology can use common sense and think with
genuine intelligence. So if you let your smartphone do all your thinking, you
won't learn from it.

